# Opinions on FROMM



## erixon84 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi All, 
I have a toy poodle. Weight is about 8 lbs. She's almost 3 years old.
I had my dog on Royal Canin and after they went to using chicken by product I took her off.
I currently feed her Nutro Natural Choice (chicken, oatmeal, whole brown rice) but after a representative telling me FROMM is better than Nutro, now i am back to compare and research.
With Nutro, her poop is less and she loves it.

Anyone has fed their poodle FROMM? If so, what are your opinions?


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

We used to feed Fromm before I went to raw, my dogs all six of them loved it even my picky little pomeranian girl. It's good quality food too I think you'll find it definitely a step up from Royal Canin. Good oils in there for skin and coat too.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fromm is a great step up from Nutro. And though Royal Canin prescription food helped save my cat's life during the ~1.5 years he was on it, and I'd gladly feed it again, one can do better than the retail version.

No idea if you're interested in other good names, but friends and I have fed Nature's Variety which is excellent, and right now Oliver is getting Great Life alternating salmon and bison. I may put Fromm's in our rotation, and will probably bring back the Solid Gold Wee Bits from time to time. We have to stay away from chicken, and Oliver is one who has done better on a kibble with high quality grains than without, unlike many other dogs.

Acana and Orijen, can't go wrong there, too .


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

We feed Fromms Grain Free. Our dogs do well on it. I like that I can switch flavors.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Go to Dogfoodadvisor.com and compare ingredients....it's a good place to find out how your food is rated. I personally would not feed Nutro because it has soy in the ingredients and soy is one of the things that can spark an allergy. The most 'hottest' or found to be dogs most allergy sensitive grains are Corn, Wheat, & Soy
Also many dogs develop allergies as they get older and chicken can also be a culprit. Go also to YouTube and find 'Control Your Pet's Allergies' by Dr Karen Becker (she promotes rotation diets by the way!) it pretty much explains induced allergies!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

We kept our pups on Fromm Gold puppy for about a month because that was what the breeder had them on. My pup never had firm stools on it and both pups were itchy. The food had so many protein sources that there was no way to determine what the culprit was. My daughter switched her pup to Taste of the Wild and I went to Honest Kitchen. No more problems.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Love it!!! Zoe loves all the flavors too.
It took me a few foods before finding this. When she was younger her poops were not firm, but as she matured they firmed up.{ Even when on Fromm} So it is not always the food causing loose stools.
We use grain free


----------



## Raysoflite (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a standard and a toy, both dogs eat Fromm and love it! So far they have not had any negative reactions. I like that the company is family owned and the food is made with quality ingredients, including the meat. Also, you can find the food cheaper through Chewy.com. If your dog reacts negatively then send the receipt along with the foods bar code to the company, and they'll reimburse you. Also, if you call Fromm they will not only send you a coupon they will also assist you in finding the best food for your dog.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

We love Fromm here! We feed the Gold and Four-Star. I have tried so many different brands, I've home cooked, I've done raw. The dogs have never looked as good as they do on Fromm. It certainly works very well for my crew. 
I have a PWD (the short/shedding coat), a bichon, a poodle, and a long coat chihuahua, who all have glorious coats, nice teeth, good stool and digestion. 

I spent all last year trying out other brands of food and the dogs fell apart. Very happy to see everyone return to glorious coats, nice teeth and good poops! 

Wonderful, wonderful food <3


----------



## knitwit (Jan 21, 2012)

I also feed Fromm Gold. The rescue group suggested it, and I also tried a couple other brands, but Fromm Gold is what Riley does best eating. Firm stool, low output, and best of all, no gas.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think Fromm is superior to either of the two other foods you mentioned. Like one of the other posters, I put his tummy through all kinds of things trying to find a food that worked (kibble) and I ended up with Petcurean (NOW Fresh) but Fromm is a great food, too.


----------

